# Canon EF-S 35mm f/2.8 Macro IS STM Review | Dustin



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Aug 15, 2017)

Canon EF-S 35mm f/2.8 Macro IS STM Review Linkage:
Text Review: http://bit.ly/35Macro 
Video Review: http://bit.ly/35MacroYT 
Image Gallery: http://bit.ly/35MacroIG 

It’s a very competent little lens, and should work well for its intended audience.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Aug 15, 2017)

Here's a few pics from it.


----------



## leadin2 (Sep 12, 2017)

How did I miss this review entirely?
I'm using this and 22mm on my M6 most of the time. Both are great lens!

Thanks for the review Dustin!


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Sep 12, 2017)

Yohana said:


> I like your information a lot.


 Thank you


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Sep 12, 2017)

leadin2 said:


> How did I miss this review entirely?
> I'm using this and 22mm on my M6 most of the time. Both are great lens!
> 
> Thanks for the review Dustin!



It kind of flew under the radar. It is a nice lens, though.


----------



## Click (Sep 12, 2017)

Another excellent review. Well done, Dustin.


----------



## stevelee (Sep 12, 2017)

Very interesting and helpful review, even though I'm not so much in the intended audience, and will become even less so if/when I buy a 6D2.

Some concepts and technical descriptions have more universal application beyond this particular lens, so I'm glad I watched the video.


----------



## ritholtz (Sep 12, 2017)

how does it compare with efm 28mm macro lens.


----------



## buggati (Sep 19, 2017)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Here's a few pics from it.



those pictures look beautifull


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Sep 25, 2017)

ritholtz said:


> how does it compare with efm 28mm macro lens.



More similar than different, though obviously a bit different focal length and thus framing/DOF.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Sep 25, 2017)

buggati said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a few pics from it.
> ...



Thank you


----------

